# Perfect Ankona SUV 17?



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

First of all congrats on narrowing down your choice.  There is only one perfect build for any skiff and it is the build that exists in your mind's eye.  Get that picture locked, and gain some insight to bring your vision to fruition.



> Tiller or console?


Depends on how you enjoy running a skiff.  A tiller affords you complete boat control, a more open cockpit, and less parts that can break.... and less $$$ spent.



> 30 or 40 HP?


Depends on your budget and how fast you want to go.  I am in my second SUV 17 with a 30 HP on it.  On the GPS I max out at 28.5 mph with myself and one other person.  If I prop it out, maybe I will see 30-32 mph on a good day.  With a 40, you will see lower to mid 30's consistently.



> Aluminum gas tank or plastic?


Aluminum.  Period.  The convenience at the gas station and fuel range capacity, combined with a 4 stroke motor, will cut down the number of times you go to the gas station.



> What type of gunnel rod holders?


Standard rod holders that Ankona offers.



> What type of push pole holders?


Strongarm Products push pole holders.  Period.  I have a Stiffy 21' Extreme pole and having the sea deck on the inside curve of the holders keeps that pole in place.  It doesn't budge.



> Large stern seat storage, or split storage with a live well?


This is a biggie.  I tend to lean potential buyers toward doing a live well setup in a center-mounted guide box.  I personally do not like having salt water near my electrical rigging and that is added weight to the stern of a 360# skiff.  Putting it in a guide box, balances it out nice and affords your front passenger easy access to bait.  Again, it depends on the answer to the tiller or center console answer.



> Trim tabs?


Again, a biggie.  The SUV planes at 11 mph.  I have owned two and neither had tabs.  There are those out there that swear that every skiff should have tabs.  I used to agree until my first SUV.  I personally feel that this skiff does not need them.  Can it possibly improve performance?  Yes.  Are there things YOU can do to help the performance of the skiff and keep you safe while not having trim tabs?  Yes.  The skiff is light.  You get a quartering wind, just shift your weight to compensate for the chop just like a tab.  When it's choppy, and you need to get from point A to B....and you don't have tabs.... slow down.  There are those that will strongly disagree with me, but when budget is a factor and more things that can break is factor.... tabs are something IMHO you can live without on the SUV.




> I've read every thread about these boats that I can find, and there's a ton of pictures out there.  I'm also going to the owner's event in Bradenton later this month to see as many different ideas as possible.
> 
> I guess I'm aiming this thread at current or previous owners.  What would you have done different?  What was on your wish list?
> 
> ...


Sounds good.  However, a jack plate is even less necessary than tabs.  You are from Apollo Beach.  You cannot run the east side of the Bay due to the huge manatee zones.  Even in the winter, a jack plate is not going to help you run without making mile long prop scars.  In Florida, jack plates are good for bay boat guides that run the flats... and even then they should not be running the flats.  In Texas, jack plates are necessary because they have to run extremely shallow sand flats to get to the fishing grounds. Generally in Florida, you pull off the ICW, idle on to the flat, then start poling or trolling.  Again, people will disagree, but IMHO, a jack plate is not really necessary on these skiffs in Florida.... or at least to me, doesn't justify the cost or the added moving parts.

Hope this helped.  See you on the 29th if not before.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Not too much I could possibly add to what Shadowcast had to say. I set mine up with my 3 young boys in mind. I also have the strongarm pp holders and am very happy with them. I went with a center console because I have more comfort letting my short attention span kids drive the boat. No way would I turn my three boys (9 yrs and younger) loose with a tiller yet. I went with the 40 Tohatsu TLDI because I usually have a good bit of company on board. I do have the split rear bench with a live well on one side which is really more of a baitwell. The battery storage area has never seen a drop of water so far, so I have no complaints going that route. Dont have tabs and dont plan on adding them. Really, given that I have a growing family I wouldnt change any of my decisions. Now, if kids werent involved in the decision, I probably would do the tiller and a guide box and skip the livewell completely since I normally fly fish. Whatever you decide, in the end post some pics.


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow. Nothing like getting that many answers in one reply. Thank you for taking the time for that thoughtful response.

Shadowcast definitely read into my keep-it-simple-stupid approach, or at least that's my vision. My last boat had problems with just about every moving/electrical part (don't they all?), and that's why my vision definitely involves drilling as few holes in the boat as possible, and having as few parts as possible. That's one of the reasons I'm so attracted to the tiller. That and the tiller owner's thread in this forum.

I haven't spent much time running a tiller yet, but is the shifter as much a pain as some say while trailering/pulling onto a lift, or is it just a matter of practice like everything else? I've seen some retrofit a shifter on the console, which looks convenient, but that's a little out of my realm of expertise.

Your thoughts about where I'll be fishing are spot on as it relates to the jack plate. The east coast of Tampa Bay is/will be my spot. More money saved off my list.

I had not thought about having salt water splashing around near the battery compartment in a two-sided stern storage system, but I had thought about the weight and was concerned about that. I'll be going with the large storage seat.

I'm still torn on the glassed-in coffin/guide box. My vision was a small tiller console with grab bar with the cooler sitting in front of the console. I like the removable option of a cooler as it relates to cleaning as well as customizing my trips, whether it be fishing or family. I'm still throwing ideas around in my head about a livewell though. My buddy runs a Keep-Alive system and it really works, but they're just as pricey.

Trim tabs are off the list for now. Your rationale and experience with multiple boats make complete sense.

My concern with the gas tank came from prior experience with a rusty tank in an older boat, but I definitely agree with the convenience and fit/finish of a permanent tank. I've read some wished they had purchased the 12 gallon, and some wished they had bought the 8 gallon, so I'll work on that one.

I'm surprised at your numbers running the 30 HP. I hadn't educated myself too much on the numbers yet, aside from what others have posted in other threads, but I'd be completely satisfied running in the mid 20's with another person on board. I could save some money in that area as well, and then decide what I'm going to do about the trolling motor pre-wire. Decisions decisions.

As far as the trolling motor is concerned, where do they mount the battery, and where is the plug outlet placed?

Again, thank you for taking the time. This is the best forum out there for fishermen like us, hands down. I'll be in touch.

Anyone else have anything you would have changed, or something you couldn't live without, on your Ankona? Thanks all.


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts CedarCreek. I missed your post while I was typing my long-winded response to ShadowCast.

I'll probably be running myself and one other most of the time, and sometimes my kid, so the tiller set-up is still winning in my mind. And thanks for agreeing with ShadowCast on the trim-tabs. I was concerned about those moving parts, switches and extra mounting holes, so that's something I can always add later if for some strange reason I feel it necessary, which I don't think I will.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a tiller bare bones suv w/ a 40etec(32mph alum prop).......and i have read your ideas and have been on boats for to long to remember......

1. get the trim tabs for open water
2. skip the jack plate
3. kinda like the cooler grab bar 
4. rear large box and put the series 29 combo battery  on the port side run wire up to the trolling motor

good to go!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Spot, One other point about tabs. Ankona did recommend them to me if I went with the 40 Etec. which I didnt end up with. If you have the $$ I am sure they would provide more running flexibility. But these boats are sensitive enough that usually you can just shift your weight especially if you are not in too big hurry to get somewhere.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a tiller because I got such an awesome deal on the boat and it didn't have a polling platform. The numbers I got from the 40hp Nissan TLDI (same as Tohatsu) was 35mph max w/ stock prop and no tabs. It drafted right at 5.5" to 6". I am not a tiller guy because I don't like how easy it was to shake the boat when you're cruising in the high 20's and hit chop or a boat wake. It had the tiller console too, but just wasn't stable enough for my liking. Not to mention you can't just let your arm/hand relax while driving which gets old after a 15-20min boat ride.
I got it converted to center console and added a poling platform and now see max speed of 33mph and draft of 6.5". I gotta say I love the center console and do not see any decrease in space that matters. It also allowed me to move the battery from the rear hatch to under the console which helped shift weight and added more room for storage in the back.
I have also since added a riptide sp and have the battery stored in the front hatch and didn't see any changes in draft or speed after adding it. 
I have the 12gal aluminum gas tank and definitely recommend it too.
Trim tabs would be fun and are on my list for "someday" but it will be because they are fun, defiantly not because they are needed. I used to think I wanted a jack plate, but I raised the engine 2" just by using the holes that are already on the engine mount and its great. You don't need a jack plate.
As far as the live well, just make one of the cooler conversions that people put on YouTube. The guy I bought mine from did it and it's now hooked to my switch panel. It's setup to where you can take it out when you aren't planning on using bait which is awesome.
You'll be happy with the boat, I've had mine for over a year now and still get excited to take it out every time!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Ours: 
Center console
Standard steering (non-hydraulic)
No jack plate
Aluminum gas tank
Large single dry box (not split)
Bait well in coffin box in front of console
Trim tabs (use them a lot and I think they help.. but then again they were on the boat from day one per Mel's advice so I have nothing to compare with)
Poling platform
Additional deck mounted grab bar with back rest installed between Coffin box and front of console
Carpet under the gunnels
Standard Ankona under gunnel rod holders.. plus several more I installed myself on console, poling platform, and on forward bulkhead.
Standard Strongarm push pole holders  
Seadek on the deck floor (installed myself) 
Aluminum Float-On trailer
ETEC 40
Minnekota Riptide CoPilot Trolling motor

We've owned it for 2 years and have fished it in all kinds of places and conditions... from the shallowest of flats to miles offshore (in acceptable weather).  The boat is very balanced.  I have seen different configurations.. including my brother's.. but if I had it to do over again I would likely not change a thing.. but it's all about what YOU want and how YOU intend to use the boat.  I will say when we've encountered heavier weather than expected, the center console gives me a more solid sense of control and confidence than our previous skiff.. which was a tiller.  Discuss your intentions with Mel.  We asked questions, followed his advice, it worked out perfect and we've never looked back.

Enjoy the process.. good luck with the build.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> It had the tiller console too, but just wasn't stable enough for my liking. Not to mention you can't just let your arm/hand relax while driving which gets old after a 15-20min boat ride.


You should be able to trim a tiller motor so it will run hands off. I have both a 90 hp and a 60 hp tiller and run 20 to 30 miles in a day of fishing with no tiller arm fatigue. Trim is your friend!


----------



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

I'm on the wait list as well and I've already got a ton of questions and option possibilities. My wife insisted on going with me to the factory visit to keep costs down but actually made some nice additions. I fish Fl. East coast (ML/IRL/BR) 90% of the time and alone 60%.

My idea of the perfect SUV 17:
40 HP ETEC Tiller
Split stern lockers w/live well (some of my friends only use live bait)
Tiller console w/grab bar
Guide box 
12 gal fuel tank
Poling platform
Push pole holders
Electrical package
Under gunnel rod holders
Cushions on back deck and guide box
Trolling motor pre-wire
Galvanized trailer w/swing tongue

Still researching:
Graphite or Hybrid 21' push pole
GPS/fishfinder (can the transducer be hull mounted, internally, vice on the transom)
Change to recessed push pole holders
Push pole caddy on platform
Marine battery brands
Something to cover up the floor deck (don't like the splatter paint look)
With 11 months to go I guess I have plenty of time to research.


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Good thread. Thanks all.

I'm going to grab a notepad and try to keep track of everyone's thoughts and suggestions. I guess it's the customization of these skiffs that adds to the appeal.

I had been thinking Tohatsu, because of the weight and from prior suggestions, but I keep seeing etec. I'm going to read up on those as well.

Thanks again....keep those thoughts coming. This may end up being a handy thread for a lot of future owners.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll add to this thread:
2013 SUV 17
40 E-Tec with SS 15 pitch prop
Center console
Trim tabs
55# I-Pilot with battery in front compartment
I added large hatch on top of front deck to access battery easier
FishMaster front casting platform
Single live well guide box with grab bar both cushioned
Single hatch in rear
Poling platform but no pole holders
Bay boat style leaning post with back rest and cooler underneath
Lowrance Elite 7 combo unit mounted on Ram mount
Micro-Jacker jackplate
Boat seemed tippy at first coming from a 22' bay boat but not really noticed now. Don't use the trim tabs much but use the jack plate all the time. We fished Texas bays for years and a jack plate was a must. Works well here in Chokoloskee. Great boat.


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Last couple of posts brought some of my questions back to the top. Does the guide/coffin box have to be a huge live well, or is there a way to lower the water volume or split the box in half?

There's the etec again... Still need to read up on those comparisons. 

Where is the trolling motor plug-in, and how did they mount your battery up front? I'm assuming there's a gas tank up there too... 

Another question comes to mind, for the future. Is there a wire run available from stern or console to bow? I'm thinking for the addition of speakers, eventually... 

Thanks a lot. This thread is really bringing to light everyone's personal ideas on this skiff. So much fun tinkering with the build ideas.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

There's definitely a way to lower the water volume..  Just shorten the drain tube.  I wouldn't call the well "huge", (it is regulation).. and mine is divided with a smaller area that does not fill.  However, if splitting it is what you want to do.. I'm sure Mel would be willing to give it a try.  Last three boats I've owned had a Mercury, a Yamaha, and now an ETEC.  Love the Yamaha and the ETEC.  Trolling motor battery up front is sitting in a shallow box that holds it in place.  Plug in is a sealed receptacle on the deck.  Charge port is on the face of the forward bulkhead.  Battery is sealed non-maintenance type.  We have under gunnel lighting.. that's probably where your speaker wiring would run... but ask them.  I believe all wiring is routed through PVC conduit.. not visible.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

You can have the guide box split into two compartments, one for livewell and one for storage. My boat doesn't have a chase to the front as the battery for the TM is in the front compartment. There is a chase from the console to the stern area behind the rear storage box. Speaker wires could be run from the console/rear storage box under the gunnels into the front storage compartment


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

My biggest regret on my SUV17 was not getting trim tabs....get them. No trim tabs and the boat will porpoise with two adults sitting in the back. For the best ride, I had to seat a second person in front of the console and then if there was a third they could ride in the back with me. So yes, you can get by without them, but I'd much rather be able to adjust the boat ride with tabs instead of playing musical chairs with passengers. 

Get the 40hp and an aluminum fuel tank up front.


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone. I've taken a bunch of notes on everyone's rigs and thoughts. Definitely gives me a bunch to think about over the next ? months...

I think I build a new SUV in my head everyday, but I keep floating back to the cleanest build I can imagine. My biggest dilemma is still mini center console vs. tiller console. Both will realistically take up a similar amount of deck space. I think seeing different builds at the event later this month will go a long way for me.

If anyone sees this thread and has an opinion about an SUV build, please chime in. I'm soaking it all in.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Spot, Thought this thread needed a pic. Here is a recent one of mine described previously. Kept it pretty clean and basic. I have the regular size console. Still plenty of room. If you haven't done this already I would figure out your budget and go from there. Its amazing how much you can get for your money with these rigs, but at least for me I had a do not exceed number and had to wait on some things. After a year of use, I decided I didn't need them after all. Looking forward to what you come up with.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree on the pics....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> I agree on the pics....


Shadow, is that a guide green hull with whisper grey deck? Looks sharp


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Guide green hull, Seattle grey decks


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't even gotten to the color scheme question yet......there's so much to decide, I think that'll be a quick decision at the end. Nice rigs guys. Thanks.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Great thread, definitely improved with the addition of pictures.

I'm going to the get together in Bradenton, to look at the skiffs in person, I'm looking forward to seeing the different rigging configurations people have chosen.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Scheduled to pick up my new Native 17 Saturday June 28! Hope to make it down to Bradenton for the event.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Spent 3 years fishing with mine laid out this way.  Was very happy with the center console and cooler setup.  Enjoy the build process, and making a truly one of a kind skiff.


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

> Scheduled to pick up my new Native 17 Saturday June 28! Hope to make it down to Bradenton for the event.


Wow, that's timing. Pick up the new skiff and show her off the next day. Proud poppa. Congrats! Anything you would do different through the build process, since you're almost at the end?!


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

> Spent 3 years fishing with mine laid out this way.  Was very happy with the center console and cooler setup.  Enjoy the build process, and making a truly one of a kind skiff.


Very coincidental... If I had to sign for a build today, it would look something like this. Center console with a cooler seat in front. Clean and simple.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

I originally thought I would go with a tiller model but a month before I got 'the call' I decided to go center console with remote steering and will put a cooler in front of the console. I was very glad I had the time to think about tiller or console!!!
I did the tournament edition package. E-tec 40. Poling platform w/2 pole holders. Battery in center console to move a little weight to the middle of the boat as I will fish alone most of the time. Upgraded to black rope rub rail. Custom fit cover from their canvas person.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe add the icommand gauge if you get an etec. So glad I got it. 

John Mauser where was this pic taken?


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep got the I-command. I'm an info freak when it comes to motors so I think its worth the coin. Sea foam green hull and sand deck...nervous about the deck color but it was a combo i have thought about since day one.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

My first SUV and ShadowCast were seafoam green with moondust decks. Great color combo!


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Jon! My bad on the deck color it will be oyster.


----------



## spotaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

My initial thoughts on color combo was black hull with desert tan deck, with all black hatch covers, accessories, and black powder coated poling platform and grab bar. I saw a pic of an IPB with that combo and it caught my eye. Just don't know if I want everything that dark. Now I see why people build these boats and then sell them. The build is one of the addictions.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

_The build is one of the addictions......._yes it is! Wonder if I should put a deposit down on another SUV when I pick mine up?  

If I did black hull I think the wood looking transom would go great!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> Maybe add the icommand gauge if you get an etec. So glad I got it.
> 
> John Mauser where was this pic taken?


Shell Rock Landing, Swansboro North Carolina


----------



## SSBelmont (Nov 2, 2014)

I have an SUV 17 on order and I too and having a tough time making decisions. I really like the setup of john mauser's SUV.

I live in NC and will be using the boat for cashing Carp in the shallows of lakes and Reds in the Salt Marsh on Fly. Their will be occasions in which I think a trolling motor will be nice. 

Here is what I have on the list so far:

- Poling Platform
- Center Console
- Casting Platform
- 55 Trolling Motor
- 40hp Motor (undecided on brand)
- Fish Finder (undecided on brand)
- Yeti 35 or 45 (not sure which would fit best)
- Lenco Tabs
- 21' Push Pole

I need some help with the following:
- Fish Finder?
- Motor (only one Tohatsu repair shop near me)
- Yeti is the 45 to big for the front of the CC
- Trolling Motor?
- Back rest in front of the CC?
- Talon or not?
- Push Pole Anchor mount?

I am going with guide green for the color! I just want to make sure I do this right and not regret not getting something.

Thanks in advance!

SS


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Having owned mine for 4 months now these are my comments on the choices and questions you have. Hope this helps. 

Poling Platform – A MUST BUT I DON’T THINK I WILL BE POLING MUCH… MAKES A GREAT RIGGING  PLATFORM FOR ME.

- Center Console – YES

- Casting Platform –DON’T SEE THE NEED I STAND ON MY YETI IN FRON OF THE CONSOLE.

- 55 Trolling Motor – WOULD LIKE FOR SURE JUST NOT READY TO SPEND THE $ FOR THE REMOTE.

- 40hp Motor (undecided on brand) I WENT WITH THE ETEC AND ICOMMAND AND VERY HAPPY SO FAR. 

- Fish Finder (undecided on brand) NONE YET BUT MAYBE IN THE FUTURE. 

- Yeti 35 or 45 (not sure which would fit best) I HAVE THE 45 AND IT’S A PERFECT FIT…A LITTLE WIDER THAN THE CONSOLE BUT NOT AN ISSUE TO GET AROUND. UNLESS YOU ADD THE POLE HOLDERS TO THE SIDE OF THE YETI THEN IT GETS A LITTLE TIGHT.

- Lenco Tabs. YES.

- 21' Push Pole – DON’T POLE A LOT IF I NEED TO IN SHALLOW I USE MY ANCHOR STICK AND FROM THE BOW OR THE STERN.

I need some help with the following:
- Fish Finder? – SEE ABOVE
- Motor (only one Tohatsu repair shop near me) - SEE ABOVE

- Yeti is the 45 to big for the front of the CC – SEE ABOVE

- Trolling Motor? SEE ABOVE

- Back rest in front of the CC? – HAVE NOT NEEDED WITH MY WIFE ALL OF 5’ 2” OR FRIENDS UP TO 6’ 6’ TALL. 

- Talon or not? 

- Push Pole Anchor mount? YES. WORKS GREAT IN FLAT WATER AND GLAD I HAVE IT. IF ANY WAVE ACTION IN THE WATER USE A ROPE OFF THE BOW.


----------



## SSBelmont (Nov 2, 2014)

Great feedback and you clearly helped me make some decisions. I too thought the Yeti would suffice as a casting platform. 

Any other comments or recommendations?


----------

